# B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit????



## willbstein (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been searching for quite a bit and I can't seem to find a double din trim kit for the Passat B5.5.
I can't imagine that no company would make it.
Is there a trim kit to install an aftermarket double din head unit into the double din slot of the passat b5.5?
thanks.


----------



## cwjh (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (willbstein)*

I've just gotten an used double din HU from a friend and that's what I've been scratching my head for as well. Apparently there are no double din kit for VW models before A5/B6 out there, at least I couldn't find them.
I've been trying to come up with ghetto install ideas like using velcro under the new radio and stuff the extra space on top with wood/rubber piece, and then make some aluminum trim pieces to stick in front of the surrounding space (R32 with aluminum trims).
But I've found something that may work and given up on home-made ideas. Just placed an order for a double din install kit made by Pioneer for their navigation units. From the specs, my HU has the same dimension as the Pioneer models so I don't see why they wouldn't fit (maybe just need to drill a few new holes on the kit to match the mounting holes on my HU).
I'll keep you updated once I get my hand on it.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (cwjh)*

both of you have cars that already have double din HUs. you dont need anything special


----------



## willbstein (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (afinley)*

double din's don't fit the opening of the b5.5 by at least a quarter inch on all sides.
there are NO factory b5.5 dash kits???


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (willbstein)*









if thats your interior, thats double din.


----------



## willbstein (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (afinley)*

no. its larger than double din.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (willbstein)*

well i checked out a 2004 passat in crutchfield's database and they say double din.
measure the height of the HU in your car for me.


----------



## cwjh (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (afinley)*

What afinley said is correct. If you place a regular double din radio in the factory double din space, there's about 1/4 inch space on the left and right and about 3/4 inch on top side (if you sit it on the bottom).
The VW double din radio's main body is exact size of double din like regular aftermarket double din (I've compared them), but the plastic face of the VW radio protrudes in all direction (larger than its metal body), which prevents the stock unit from "falling into" the mounting space.
Aftermarket double din units do not have the latches or bigger face plate to hold on to the frame or cover up the gap around it.


----------



## willbstein (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (cwjh)*

so there is no way to install an aftermarket double din into the vw "doubledin" spot?


----------



## cwjh (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (willbstein)*

Yes, there is. Like the Pioneer navigation units installed with Pioneer supplied cage and other numerous installed double din navigation units. 
What I meant was there's no true plug-n-play in term of mounting if you didn't get your HU with a mounting kit.
As what I've mentioned in the first place, I've placed an order (still in shipping) for the Pioneer mounting kit to see if it would fit with Eclipse unit (I don't see why not).
I'll post here after I get my hands on it.


_Modified by cwjh at 4:58 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## willbstein (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (cwjh)*

im also looking to fit an eclipse unit. specifically the ECE AVN2210P


----------



## hitdog042 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (willbstein)*

Im interested in this as well. I have the same Passat with that pictured interior, and my radio went. I'm finding out that most stereos on crutchfield that "fit" are so small and they would leave a lot of space to be covered up by a kit, and I don't want that, I think it would look cheap.
The Pioneer full unit navi's look like they would cover the space, but c-field says they are not a fit for that Passat.


----------



## cwjh (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (hitdog042)*

I've received the Pioneer install kit and IT FITS my Eclipse unit without needing additional drilling. I suppose the holes are standardized... For my particular Eclipse unit though, its plastic trim is slightly bigger than the metal body so I have some tight fitting issue but shouldn't be difficult to make some adjustment to make it fit better.
Pioneer ADT-VA133 is what I got and it fits for me. I'll post some pictures later.
BTW, I was wrong about the stock HU size. I compared them again today and the stock double din HU is 4 3/8", taller than standard double din.


----------



## willbstein (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (cwjh)*

Thanks for your help. I found the kit here:
http://salestores.com/pionee18.html
Are you relatively confident that it will fit correctly into the dash of a B5.5 Passat?
(The product i am looking to install is here; http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm...67236)
Thanks btw.


----------



## cwjh (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: B5.5 Passat Double Din Trim Kit???? (willbstein)*

Well, I'm pretty confident that it should fit in the B5.5 passat since VW standardizes parts so I don't see why our double din radios would be different.


----------

